# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Talk with Microsoft Developer Teams >  32 application can run on 64 bit environment

## rohitnegi

Hi ,
      I want to know that if an application is developed in 32 bit environment then can it be run in 64 bit environment?





thanks,
rohit negi

----------


## dglienna

Yes.  You can set the COMPILE options to deploy to target ANY cpu, or x86

----------

